# Negocios online, empresa offshore



## cusbe11 (27 Jun 2011)

(Borrado por el autor)


----------



## mariarp (28 Jun 2011)

Creo que lo que preguntas interesa a muchos pero nadie sabe la respuesta. Es un tema muy dificil y al final por lo que suele optar la gente es por no declarar los ingresos. Una vez más, en este país, hacer las cosas de manera ilegal es la manera más rentable y cómoda.

Si te tuviese que dar una recomendación es que sigas como ahora y un día, cuando los ingresos sean "peligrosos" registrarte como autónomo.


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (28 Jun 2011)

El problema creo yo es q las leyes estan pensadas para q no se entiendan, de modo que segun a quien preguntes la entiende de una forma, si vas a hacienda a preguntar 3 veces es muy probable que cada vez obtengas una respuesta, claro ejemplo el de no ser necesario ser autonomo en caso de no superar el SMI.

Respecto al tema de crear empresa en el extranjero, x lo q he leido y entendido de los muchos links q como bien dices abundan en este tipo de hilos, crear una empresa en UK, Irlanda, Francia o España es perfectamente legal para cualquier europeo (el tema USA no lo he mirado) cada pais tiene sus peculiaridades, vetajas e inconvenientes, ese tipo de empresas no son mas q asesorias como cualquiera de españa que te ayudan a crearlas.

Legalmente tu empresa deberia de ser del pais donde tu trabajas, es decir, si yo trabajo en Francia mi empresa deberia de ser francesa, es perfectamente legal q una empresa española trabaje en francia pero si pasas mas de 6 meses en otro pais ese pais puede reclamarte que pagues impuestos alli puesto que estas haciendo uso de sus servicios.
En realidad, es muy dificil que demuestren que estas mas de 6 meses en el pais y mientras pagues impuestos en algun sitio es muy dificil que te digan algo, pero el riesgo existe.

En tu caso concreto, crear una empresa en UK no creo q te interese puesto q aunque te ahorres el pago de autonomos deberias pagar al asesor/secretario con lo que al final seria peor.
En Dinamarca por ejemplo puedes hacerte autonomo por internet y no pagas nada simplemente el porcentaje q corresponda de los ingresos, pero necesitaras el numero de la seguridad social danesa y para ello tener una direccion alli, desconozco si existe algo parecido en otro pais pero para casos como el tuyo seria lo mas logico y con coste 0.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Jun 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Un día y 88 visitas al hilo más tarde, o todos los que han entrado me tienen manía y nadie me quiere contestar, o nadie tiene ni idea o...



Lo siento, yo soy de los 88, y de los que de esto no tienen ni idea. 

Sin embargo espero con interés la información que te puedan dar porque, cómo tú, estoy al borde de mandar a todo a la mierda. A mi en casa me enseñaron a remar todos juntos y en la misma dirección, al menos una hora al día, pero visto lo visto y quien dirige la galera, estoy a esto de tirar el remo al agua y salir de naja, pero, cómo te pasa a tí, aún me queda ese poco de vergüenza torera y un poquito de aquel _pobre pero honrado_ que en mi casa y en boca de mi señor abuelo sonaba más solemne que el juramento de cualquier político que haya oido jamás. 

Pero esto es literatura. Espero que te contesten a tus dudas; lo que he leído hasta ahora a mí ya me ha dado alguna información útil y también me ha generado más preguntas...

- ¿Qué es eso del VPN?
- ¿Qué es una tarjeta ATM?
- ¿Se puede uno hacer autónomo danés (gran país Dinamarca) por internet cómo decís sin saber ni papa de danés?
- ¿Qué tiempo hace en las Caimán por septiembre?...

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## mariarp (28 Jun 2011)

¿Y no bastaría con abrir una cuenta en suiza y que los pagos los realicen allí?.


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (28 Jun 2011)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Lo siento, yo soy de los 88, y de los que de esto no tienen ni idea.
> 
> Sin embargo espero con interés la información que te puedan dar porque, cómo tú, estoy al borde de mandar a todo a la mierda. A mi en casa me enseñaron a remar todos juntos y en la misma dirección, al menos una hora al día, pero visto lo visto y quien dirige la galera, estoy a esto de tirar el remo al agua y salir de naja, pero, cómo te pasa a tí, aún me queda ese poco de vergüenza torera y un poquito de aquel _pobre pero honrado_ que en mi casa y en boca de mi señor abuelo sonaba más solemne que el juramento de cualquier político que haya oido jamás.
> 
> ...



 
VPN es una red privada virtual, básicamente tu te conectas desde tu ordenador a una red q esta en USA por ejemplo y desde alli te conectas a internet, la conexion desde tu casa hasta los USA va cifrada, si alguien pregutna tu estas administrando el servidor desde los USA con lo que no habria forma (teoricamente) de ver desde donde estas

Respecto a los de autonomo danes, no conozco ninguna empresa que te ayude a darte de alta y segun tengo entendido necesitas el numero de la seguridad social (CPR) con lo que:
- respuesta corta: NO
- respuesta larga: Todo es posible en esta vida

La respuesta larga es teorica, yo no lo he hecho aunque por circunstancias de la vida tengo medio camino andado, te explico:
Para ser autonomo (no recuerdo el nombre exacto, pero para entendernos para tener un numero para poder facturar) tienes q darte de alta (= q en españa, salvo q es gratis, tardas 20 min y puedes hacerlo por internet)
Que necesitas para darte de alta? tener un numero de la seguridad social danesa, como lo logras? viviendo alli

Forma "rapida" y entindo perfectamente legal de lograrlo:
- coges un verano y te plantas en copenhague (mejor en verano, q el invierno es muy feo) te llevas de españa tu tarjeta sanitaria europea.
- alquilas una habitacion por un par de meses
opcion 1, legal 100%: consigues trabajo repartiendo periodicos gatuitos (Metro/20 mimnutos...) no hace falta hablar danes, con algo de ingles vas sobrado, ya tienes seg social en dinamarca
opcion 2: creas un contrato donde dice q estas en dinamarca por trabajo (en español/gallego/catalan... da lo mismo, mimentras mas raro mejor) en el contrato q ponga claro q estaras 1 año y un sueldo lo bastante alto, te presentas en extranjeria con tu contrato, tu direccion y tu tarjeta sanitaria europea, te daran un numero de extranjero, con ese numero te vas a la ventanilla de al lado y le dices q necesitas el numero de la seg social para pagar impuestos, te lo daran de momento, ya tienes seg social en dinamarca.

Con ese numero te das de alta como autonomo, vas a correos y dices q te manden todo el correo a tu direccion en españa. Cojes el avion de vuelta.

Por supuesto tienes q abrir una centa en el banco, eso es facil cuando tienes el numero de la seguridad social


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (28 Jun 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero a ver, estamos hablando de simplificar notablemente el tema. Todo ese procedimiento para darse de alta como autónomo en Dinamarca suena de todo menos simple. Aunque bueno, cuanta más información mucho mejor.



Por supuesto, simplemente respondia a sus preguntas 

Lo ideal seria algo similar, pero desconozco que eso exista en otro pais


----------



## Enterao (28 Jun 2011)

hay gente que se dedica a abrirte la empresa en el extranjero por internet ..

el problema es distinguir el grano de la paja y que no te timen y se quede un apoderado con la empresa y la pasta...

respecto a si lo quieres hacer legal , mirate lo de la doble imposicion y tal ...

todo depende de la legislacion de cada pais y de los acuerdos que tenga ejpain con cada uno...


----------



## Enterao (28 Jun 2011)

poderse si se puede ...otra cosa es que sea una pejiguera , que tenga riesgos y que no compense ...

pero en otros paises la gente lo hace ..aqui somos mas paradetes ...

solo es cuestion de empaparse las legislaciones ...cuesta , pero no hay otra...


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Jun 2011)

Cusbe y sintechoquemecobija, muchas gracias por la información y por el tiempo que habéis empleado en instruir a un ignorante.

- Aclarado lo de la VPN. Pasa al cajón de "información útil en caso de que el sistema me obligue a echarme al monte". Googlearé en algún rato perdido para informarme de precios, trámites, etc...



cusbe11 dijo:


> Es una tarjeta bancaria que puede ser usada para sacar dinero en cajeros. Si montas la sociedad en las Islas Caimán, o sea, en plan negro 100%, la idea sería que montas la empresa con directores/secretarios nominativos, de paja, y abres una cuenta a nombre de la empresa. Luego, el banco te da una ATM card anónima, y entonces puedes sacar desde donde te dé la gana dinero de la cuenta de la empresa, simplemente usando un cajero, sin declararlo. Y que conste que puedo estar equivocado, sólo es lo que he sacado en limpio después de pasarme unos días investigando sobre el asunto.



Sí, más o menos he llegado a la misma conclusión y precisamente por eso preguntaba, porque me parece tan cheto que me da miedo hasta pensar que eso pueda ser "legal"... Que lo será, pero vamos, legal en el sentido de la gente de la calle.



cusbe11 dijo:


> Del resto de las preguntas no te puedo responder.



Tranquilo hombre, que lo de las Caimán era broma... yo soy más de Sealand de toda la vida, o de Jersey&Guernesey... esos sellos tan bonícos que tienen...



cusbe11 dijo:


> Yo QUIERO pagar impuestos, pero no quiero dar al Estado el 75% de mis ingresos (por ejemplo). Y quiero realizar mi actividad de forma legal, pero no quiero enfrentarme a la montaña de trámites y papeleo que obliga España, y que son los mismos tanto si acabas de empezar como si ganas 1 millón al año.



¡Aaaaaaamén, hermano!




sintechoquemecobija dijo:


> Respecto a los de autonomo danes...



Muy completa la información, gracias. He estado googleando un rato sobre eso también. A lo que me refería es a que es posible hacer el trámite con la administración en inglés. Vamos, que podré rellenar los impresos en inglés y nadie me va a poner ninguna pega.

Lo de hacerlo por internet no lo he encontrado (mandar el formulario desde una web, vamos), pero según la página de la Universidad de Copenhagen hay un departamento del Ayuntamiento de Copenhagen que se encarga de hacerlo, supongo que os referíais a poderse bajar el papelote desde casa y llevarlo ya rellenado.

Supongo que os serán conocidas, pero dos páginas que me han aclarado bastante los trámites:
Virk.dk - BusinessInDenmark
Registration The National Register of Persons CPR number &ndash; University of Copenhagen

Esta segunda es para estudiantes, pero la secuencia parece ser la misma si eres un EU Citizen (lo que sigamos siéndolo, al menos).


----------



## ransomraff (29 Jun 2011)

Tengo oido que holanda tiene una legislación muy buena para los holding, esto es, que una empresa holding holandesa tenga la propiedad de tu empresa en españa, se deben ahorrar impuestos.

Pero creo que los 250 iniciales no te los quitas. Es que para tan poca facturación y tan pocos impuestos es dificil encontrar una solución, ademas en internet hay demasiada rumorologia y poca información de fiar.


Igual lo mas facil es pasarte por gibraltar este verano y preguntar en persona


----------



## Enterao (29 Jun 2011)

mira ya te lo he dicho ..el estado espa;ol lo unico que quiere es pillar pasta ..

si lo haces en otro pais sin tratado de doble imposicion y te inspeccionan la has cagado..pero si hay tratado de doble imposicion no te pasa nada ..pagas tus impuestos en el otro pais , pero entonces no tendras cobertura ni aqui ni alli..

por eso digo que no es tanto chollo a no ser que te lo montes bien..

quiza con doble nacionalidad ...

tu veras ....


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (30 Jun 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> mira ya te lo he dicho ..el estado espa;ol lo unico que quiere es pillar pasta ..
> 
> si lo haces en otro pais sin tratado de doble imposicion y te inspeccionan la has cagado..pero si hay tratado de doble imposicion no te pasa nada ..pagas tus impuestos en el otro pais , pero entonces *no tendras cobertura ni aqui ni alli.*.
> 
> ...



Como? si yo pago impuestos en UK por ejemplo, tengo cobertura en UK, si cotizas tendras pension (teoricamente, cuando me toque a mi eso sera un recuerdo del pasado) y por supuesto si pagas seg. social te tiene que cubrir.

Otra cosa es que optes por la opcion de paraiso fiscal, en cuyo caso lo lógico es que no tengas cobertura puesto q no pagas.

Olvidate de paraiso fiscal, centremonos en europa, como español te puedes ir mañana a trabajar a cualquier pais de la UE y si tienes un trabajo y cotizas tienes todos los derechos de un local, lo mismo si creas una empresa, tienes los mismos derechos y obligaciones.


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (30 Jun 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero el problema, insisto, es que si te vas a vivir a UK y abres una empresa allí, pues no hay problema. Lo que aquí decimos es vivir en España, llevar la actividad económica desde España, y crear la empresa en el Reino Unido. El problema no es abrir o no la empresa, sino desde dónde se administra. Hace unos posts escribí uno con media docena de preguntas sobre este asunto, y nadie las ha contestado. Porque me parece muy extraño que, con las condiciones de impuestos de UK, en España tenga sanidad "gratis" igual que el que paga su cuota a la Seguridad Social. A priori sí que puede pasar, pero si Hacienda se pone a investigar, me parecería muy raro que no tuviera que afrontar alguna sanción.
> 
> El problema, insisto, es que aquí hay muchos que lo ven todo muy fácil, pero nadie postea algún enlace a una ley que describa claramente este asunto.



Por supuesto que no lo veo fácil, llevo tiempo buscando respuestas y hasta ahora tengo pocas 

Hay cosas que si se, x experiencia propia, no es que me las contara alguien o las leyera en un foro, por ejemlpo:
- "sanidad gratis": tú trabajas para una empresa española, esa empresa te manda a trabajar a otro pais de la UE (me centro en la UE xq es lo q conozco personalmente), tienes derecho a sanidad en ese pais siempre q lleves contigo la tarjeta sanitaria europea, esa tarjeta básicmente le indica a la seguridad social del pais destino que españa pagara las facturas que tu ocasiones. Del mismo modo que el dinero que yo estoy cotizando en españa me cubriria en caso de tener que ir al medico en francia, entiendo que pagando impuestos en otro pais de la UE la sanidad española esta obligada a atenderte. Estamos hablando de hacerlo legal, es decir pagas impuestos en algun sitio.


----------



## uojoo (30 Jun 2011)

Y no has pensado que ha hacienda se la suda tus 600€ yo me tire unos años sacando de 2veces el SMI a traves de una tarjeta de moneybookers y nunca me han dicho nada


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> A ver, supongamos que en vez de ganar 500 gano 5000 y que sea mi única y principal actividad. Ahora imaginemos que quiero crear una LTD en el Reino Unido. Pongo éste como ejemplo de país más flexible en muchos aspectos pero que no se considera paraíso fiscal, para no meternos en líos.
> 
> Voy a una de las cientos de empresas que se encargan de registrar compañías en UK, les digo que me pongan una para llevar y me pongo a mí mismo como administrador. La empresa paga su 20-y-pico por ciento de impuesto de sociedades y me pone a mí como empleado.
> 
> ...



Si tenías un empresa en el UK esta empresa tendrá que respetar la legislación del UK y el EU, pero hasta el momento que no distribuye beneficios no tendrás ninguna problema. Cuando distribuye beneficios (_después de haber pagado el Impuesto de sociedades en el UK_) tendrás que pagar el impuesto del IRPF /rendimientos EN TU PAIS DE RESIDENCIA ( en España + - 20% ) sobre el dinero cobrado del SL ( UK), una vez que la SL (UK) haya pagado el I.S. (UK).
Hacienda Española no te va preguntar nada de “_donde se toma los decisiones_” porque no es relevante. 


Realmente lo que más te interesa es un SL en un país que no cobra Impuesto de sociedades, así solo pagaras el 20% por rendimientos. A pesar de lo que dicen sobre los paraísos fiscales es casi imposible encontrar esto. (_hay muchas SL en paraísos fiscales donde no pagas IS , pero esto es porque los operaciones se efectúan desde otros paíse_s). A ti te hace falta un país para poder facturar y esto siempre implica pagar impuestos, incluso en los paraísos fiscales.

Mi sugerencia es hace lo en negro hasta que facturas bastante para pagar el autónomos.

SI tenías contactos en el UK puedes montar tu empresas ahí, tiene una modalidad de “módulos” en el UK donde si no facturas 70,000 libras (creo) no tenías que pagar iva y al final no pagas ni el IRPF. Por los SL los primeros 10,000 libras de beneficio son libre de impuestos ( _o eran, con el crisis quizás esto ha cambiado_) 
hasta que no legas a ganar como mínimo 40,000€ anuales no vale la pena en molestarse en montar SL y mucho menos empresas en el extranjero.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Error. Artículo 48 de la Ley 58/2003 de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que el problema es el definición de controlado desde el país de residencia. EN el UK esto está determinado por los _“Board meetings_”. Si el consejo de administradores se reuní en el UK, es un empresa inglés, si se reuní en Gibraltar, es un empresa de Gibralter. 

Lo cierto es que olvido de la completa inseguridad legal que uno se encuentre cuando trabaja en España, así es posible que el residente Español no tiene muchas opciones.

Anuqué realmente si es como dices usted el gobierno español podría solucionar su déficit presupuestario; hay un montón de empresas ingleses, facturando en el UK donde el dueño (ingles) vive en España disfrutando del sol, según vuestra interpretación estos deberán pagar el IS al gobierno Español, no solo el IPRPF como ahora.


PD

me viene en mente un hecho que pone en duda vuestra interpretación, si realmente tenías razón, los sociedades en Gibraltar que poseen un único activo , una vivienda en España tendrán que estar considerados sociedades españoles, pero no lo son.
(_Obviamente el alquilar que ingresen por la vivienda debe pagarse al fisco español_) pero esto no contradice el hecho que la SL está considerado una SL no residente

PPD

Dentro de uno año o 2, quizás tendré oportunidad de estudiar esto en más profundidad, este año hemos empezado un "empresa" que produce en el extranjero, y vende en el extranjero, y no vende en España. Por el momento el negocio está integrado en una empresa español dado que no tiene el volumen de negocio suficiente para merecer su propio estructure.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> .
> 
> Le agradecería, estimado Pat, que de ahora en adelante me rebata con argumentos igual o más sólidos que los míos. Lo de que yo cite la ley y usted me conteste con *"si fuera como usted dice"* o hablar de que es mi interpretación es bastante cutre... Abrí este topic para lo que lo abrí, buscando una respuesta objetiva, buscando que alguien nos aclarase los aspectos legales de este asunto. Y no es por nada, pero, aunque agradezco a todos los que han respondido, hasta ahora el único que ha citado leyes he sido yo.




Creo que hay una mala interpretación del "*si fuera como usted dice*". Esto lo usa, y se usa porque en fin de cuentas la ley es una cosa, pero siempre depende de la interpretación final que de la jurisprudencia. Por esto incluso si un inspectora de hacienda dicta algo, esto siempre es un interpretación suyo, sujeto a un revisión /dictamen de un juez que puede o n crear jurisprudencia.

No he querido ofender, simplemente señalar que esto es vuestra interpretación de un ley.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Si vuelves a repasar lo que cité de la ley, creo que no hay interpretación posible, más que nada teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias en las que se aplicaría según lo descrito en este topic.



ahora voya dar mi interpertacion

1)


> Artículo 48. Domicilio fiscal.
> 1. El domicilio fiscal es el lugar de localización del obligado tributario en sus relaciones con la Administración tributaria.
> 2. El domicilio fiscal será:
> a.	Para las personas físicas, el lugar donde tengan su residencia habitual. No obstante, para las personas físicas que desarrollen principalmente actividades económicas, en los términos que reglamentariamente se determinen, la Administración tributaria podrá considerar como domicilio fiscal el lugar donde esté efectivamente centralizada la gestión administrativa y la dirección de las actividades desarrolladas. Si no pudiera establecerse dicho lugar, prevalecerá aquel donde radique el mayor valor del inmovilizado en el que se realicen las actividades económicas.
> ...




mi interpertacion
Todo esto se refiere EXCLUSIVAMENTE al domicilio dentro del ámbito nacional de ESPAÑA.



En cambio esto de abajo el articulo “D” refiere al domicilio de empresas en el extranjero



> Artículo 48. Domicilio fiscal.
> 1. El domicilio fiscal es el lugar de localización del obligado tributario en sus relaciones con la Administración tributaria.
> 2. El domicilio fiscal será:
> d.	*Para las personas o entidades no residentes en España, el domicilio fiscal se determinará según lo establecido en la normativa reguladora de cada tributo*.






En fin , son cuestiones de interpretaciones.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es que da la casualidad de que yo estoy en España. Así que me afectan todos los puntos menos ése que señalas en negrita.
> 
> .



Último intento;

Si montas un SL en el UK esta sociedad tendrá domiciliación en el UK y será una entidad inglesa NO ESPAÑOLA y por lo tanto será el artículo “d” que se le aplica.
No confundes la entidad jurídica y persona física. Donde usted reside no importa, se está hablando del SL.

Pero desde luego no creas a mí, llama a hacienda y dile que quieres montar una empresa en el UK para atender a tus clientes ingleses, siendo usted residente en España, pregúntales si habrá un problema legal para hacer esto.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Si creas una LTD en UK hay dos entidades:
> 
> - La LTD: efectivamente, es una entidad inglesa, paga impuestos ingleses y te tiene a ti, español, como administrador y único accionista. Por aquí no hay problema.
> 
> ...



El solución a vuestro dudas es contactar con hacienda y preguntarles, obviamente no le dices que es porque no quieres tener nada en España, simplemente exponer que tus clientes ingleses exigen que tenías presencia en el UK.

Anteriormente vos explique porque no te cambia de tener la empresa dentro del EU en vez de dentro de un Paraíso fiscal. A pesar de la leyenda urbana, si facturáis desde un paraíso fiscal, pagaras impuestos ahí (casi siempre), eg Gibraltar cobra en IS de 15% mientras Irlanda cobra un 12 % (creo). Seguramente en el futuro el IS español se pondrá sobre el 15-18% para los SL de poca facturación.
Otro punto a tener en cuenta, de porque no es tan aconsejable montar un empresa en otros países, sobre todo los Paraísos fiscales, será casi imposible conseguir financiación, en cambio si tenías un empresa en España establecido con beneficios reales se te abre un abanico de opciones.


----------



## Pat (3 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es decir, no estás totalmente seguro de lo que dices (porque, en caso contrario, habrías puesto algún enlace o citado alguna referencia) y lo que vienes a decirme es que llame a Hacienda para preguntar.
> 
> Pues vale.




Yo lo tengo claro, me parece que es usted quien tiene dudas, por esto vos he dado la solución para que usted tenga la seguridad absoluta. Porque lo que escribe otra persona no es más que una opinión, y a decir la verdad lo que vos diga por palabra hacienda no tiene ningún valor jurídico, para tener la seguridad tendrás que solicitar la información por escrita.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Jul 2011)

Gibraltar está cerca y tiene más empresas que habitantes, es posible que allí haya gestorias que se dediquen a hacer "apaños".


----------



## Lorca83 (4 Jul 2011)

cojo sitio

pd. cuanto mas hagas en negro mejor para ti amigo, en sei, evitalo


----------



## Lorca83 (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El problema es que se trata de negocios online



otra vez?

que no lo declares, si las cantidades son de 2.000 o menos no pasa nada, si empiezas a facturar mas de 4k durante 3 meses seguidos enetonces ya si hazte autonomo, mientras tanto, no declares nada.

Lo que no se puede pretender es si ganas 1.000 pagarle el 40% al estado por que si, por eso mucha gente defrauda, por que somos el pais de europa que mas impuestos paga y encima no somos ni europeos.

ese es el problema de este pais, que te eskilman por todos lados.


----------



## Pat (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> *Por cierto, si quiere le enlazo yo a usted fuentes que dicen cómo crear una SL desde España, o hacerse autónomo*. De eso le aseguro que hay mucho, incluyendo experiencias contrastables de gente que lo ha realizado.
> 
> El problema de sus palabras ya lo apuntaba yo en el post inicial, y lo han mencionado otros. En internet hay mucho "yo creo", "he oído que" pero nadie ofrece fuentes objetivas y contrastables.
> 
> ...




Mezclas 2 conceptos,

El mecánico, el de “montar “un SL o inscribiese como autónomo el otro que es “un opinión”
Si quieres links para montar un SL o “sole Trader” en el UK vos lo puedo dar.


En cambio si lo que pides es una prueba de forma fehaciente sobre la “INTERPERTACION” de un normativa o ley, no lo consigáis nunca, ninguna abogado o asesor fiscal vos darán más que “Su interpretación” el responsabilidad final siempre reside con el que actúa sobre los consejos. Esto es la lección Nº1 de ser empresario.


De todos modos hasta que no generas unas 40,000€ anuales de beneficios no debes preocuparte buscando sistemas para pagar menos impuestos. Tampoco vas a ganar mucho si montas un empresa en el UK para pagar el IS en el UK y el rendimientos en España, saldrá más barato trabajar de autónomos en España y solo pagar el IRPF sobre los beneficios, al menos hasta que legas a los 40,000 € de beneficios.


----------



## Pat (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Está usted bromeando, ¿verdad?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-online-empresa-offshore-3.html#post4637212
> 
> Y ese post no es más que la re-re-repetición de algo que he dicho varias veces en este topic.




En absoluto,
El Impuesto de sociedades sale a + - 20% en el UK , lo que queda tendrá que cotizar el IRPF /rendimientos, creo que en España sale de 19 al 21%.
Usted mismo hace caculos de cuanto pagas si tenías beneficios de 10,000, 20,000, 30,000 y 40,000€,luego lo compares con lo que pagaras por el mismo cantidad si iban directamente al IRPF


----------



## Pat (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Mire, he aquí un documento oficial que le dice que puede crear una SL siendo español, y le dice además cómo hacerlo:
> 
> Ventajas tramitacion telematica
> 
> ...





Abajo hay información sobre montar una empresa en el UK.
No hay ninguna limitación sobre un residente de un país del EU.

Vuestro problema, si hay uno, será en España, y con las autoridades españoles, no con el UK. Para tener un idea sobre vuestros obligaciones;
1)	Habla con hacienda
2)	Habla con un asesor fiscal
3)	Habla con un contable
4)	Habla con un abogado

Pero recuerda todos estos vos darán su interpretación del ley, no hay garantías.
SI no estás dispuesto a pagar consultas con los Nº 2, 3 y 4 antes de lanzar una operación no vos dedica a ser empresario. No esta malo informarse en internet, tenías varios interpretaciones del ley, pero ahora que has llegado al límite de lo que puede ofrecer internet será un irresponsabilidad no ir y hablar con unos profesionales.


HM Revenue & Customs:Starting in business
Business support, information and advice | Business Link

Security social
HM Revenue & Customs: Employed or self-employed

Company house
https://ewf.companieshouse.gov.uk/b8805c94180cf2eff6b0369841b5ad3f/runpage?page=welcome


----------



## Pat (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> .
> 
> Y usted vuelve con el tema de las interpretaciones, y le vuelvo a decir lo mismo: si mantener una actividad económica desde España con una LTD estuviese tan claro legal/fiscalmente como crear una SL en España o una LTD en UK, existirían documentos que describirían este proceso igual que los que usted ha enlazado para la creación de LTD. PERO NO LOS HAY O USTED NO ME LOS HA INDICADO.



Hay un razón por lo cual no hay muchas informaciones
1) Es una tema especializado y los quien se molestan en mantenerse informado quieren cobrar por ello
2)	Hay pocos razones para usar un SL en el UK y manejar lo desde España. Los quien si les interesa son ingleses quien deciden ir a vivir en España mientras su negocio en el UK sigue funcionando. Muchas veces ellos prefieren pagar la seguridad social y impuestos en el UK en vez de pagar en España.

Usando google en ingles 
“run a UK business from Spain” 
Run a UK business from Spain tax problem
Vais a encontrar testimonios e intercambio de información en los quien trabajan de esta forma.


----------



## Pat (4 Jul 2011)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Qué quiere decir esto? Que no hay seguridad legal/fiscal al respecto. Porque imagínese que sigo su consejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tendrás que hablar con tantas personas porque no vais a creer a uno solo, y también porque cada uno es especializado en un área distinta.
Un contable vos puede explicar los problemas desde un punto de vista contable y vuestra relación con hacienda.

Un abogado puede explicar te cómo hacer que el negocio cumple los requisitos para no ser considerado “Empresa Español” 

Estos 2 profesiones vos deberá aportar un punto de vista único cado uno.


Es posible que un gestor sabré de todo lo de arriba y más, pero igualmente es posible que solo sabe rellenar los declaraciones de hacienda.


----------



## otropepito (5 Jul 2011)

La semana pasada leí el libro "El factor K" de Aitor Zárate. El libro tiene para mi gusto una narración pésima pero introduce muy bien los temas, no es que te hagas un erudito pero sí te da muy buenas ideas, por ejemplo:
-En UK hacer una sociedad no residente con acciones al portador.
-En UK hacer un trust.
-Crear una libreta de ahorros al portador en Kleinwarsertal (Austria).
-Usar paraisos fiscales como la isla de Man o aprovechar la legislación de Costa Rica.


El trasfondo es que el tinglado puede ser 100% legal si se hace con conocimiento aunque sea algo enrevesado. Hacer negocios de forma enrevesada no es ilegal. Por cierto, he oido por ahí que querrías pagar autónomos ¿Para qué? Tú sólo eres accionista y en la empresa toma las decisiones un abogado extranjero.


----------



## pringaete (5 Jul 2011)

Me he leído por encima el hilo y me llama la atención que hace poco en un post que se titulaba algo así como "es malo subir los impuestos a los ricos" un neolibe_g_al del quince se vanagloriaba de lo fácil que es abrir un empresa en un paraíso fiscal.

Me llama la atención que no haya acudido aquí a iluminarle con su sabiduría libe_g_al. Si busca en ese hilo igual dé ud. con él y pueda mandarle un privado, o algo.


----------



## Pat (5 Jul 2011)

otropepito dijo:


> La semana pasada leí el libro "El factor K" de Aitor Zárate. El libro tiene para mi gusto una narración pésima pero introduce muy bien los temas, no es que te hagas un erudito pero sí te da muy buenas ideas, por ejemplo:
> -En UK hacer una sociedad no residente con acciones al portador.
> -En UK hacer un trust.
> -Crear una libreta de ahorros al portador en Kleinwarsertal (Austria).
> ...





Lo cierto es que hay muchas desinformaciones sobre los paraísos fiscales.
Si tomas a Hong Kong como ejemplo, en teoría es perfecto, si no operes dentro de Hong Kong, la sociedad no paga nada en impuesto de sociedades _(los empresas nacionales si pagan, es de +- 16%_). La realidad es que la Hacienda de Hong Kong siempre intenta extender la consideración de _“operación local_”, y como la legislación en Hong Kong está basado en el inglés y existe la jurisprudencia. Hace falta contar con el asesoramiento de abogados para no equivocarse de repente encontrase que tenías que pagar el IS de Hong Kong.

En teoría si uno factura desde Hong Kong, y leva la contabilidad desde Hong Kong, pero el mercancía esta entregada desde un tercero país a un cliente no residente en Hong Kong se puede considerar que la empresa no está sujeta al Impuesto de Sociedades en Hong Kong. Existe jurisprudencia a este efecto. La línea entre pagar el IS local y no tener que hacer lo es muy delgada.

Cuando consideras que los gastos de mantener un SL en Hong Kong con un empresa que se ocupa de todo esto estás hablando de unos miles de € al año en gastos, pero a esto le sumas el gasto de unas consultas a un bufete de abogados fácilmente se dobla la cantidad.

A esto sumas que como dueño de un empresa en un paraíso fiscal tenías la obligación de declarar a hacienda estos intereses, al final tener un SL en un paraíso fiscal solo puede interesar a empresas como Inditex que compre en todo el mundo y se lo redistribuye al todo el mundo, así evitan pagar 2 veces impuestos sobre los beneficios.


----------



## offshorebankshop (10 Ago 2011)

Estimado cusbe11, Las inversiones en el extranjero son 100% legales en cualquier país del mundo no hay ningúna restricción del gobierno español para estas actividades, usted puede tener sociedades en países de alta tributación como España, Alemania, Reino Unido, Francia y en Paraísos fiscales como Panamá, Belize, San Vicente & Granadinas...etc la ilegalidad está en que usted tienen que declarar el dinero ganado a su agencia tributaria ya sea en un país de alta tributación como en un paraíso fiscal si usted no lo declarar estaría cometiendo un delito de evasión fiscal. Saludos



cusbe11 dijo:


> Hola. Ya sé que hay otros hilos abiertos sobre el tema, pero a la hora de la verdad no logro sacar conclusiones sólidas de ninguno de ellos. Ni aquí, ni buscando en Google. Cuando alguien pregunta sobre la creación de empresas offshore, siempre sale alguien con pinta de "enterao" que pone un enlace a estas compañías que se dedican a registrar empresas (de esas que aparecen al buscar "offshore companies" en Google), contando que todo son ventajas, diciendo siempre lo mismo, pero a la hora de la verdad no sabemos si es legal o no.
> 
> Os planteo mi caso. Tengo una serie de webs con publicidad, alojadas en servidores en EEUU. Ahora mismo no constituyen mi actividad principal (soy estudiante), y me generan unos beneficios inferiores al SMI, aunque no descarto que lo superen a corto-medio plazo. No me compensa darme de alta en autónomos, y sí, ya sé que hay sentencias que dicen que no es necesario, aunque a la hora de la verdad dichas sentencias no son directamente extrapolables a otros casos y únicamente sea posible estar totalmente seguros escribiendo a la Seguridad Social para que el funcionario de turno decida si nuestro caso particular se puede considerar como tal y estamos exentos de pagar los dichosos 250 euros al mes. Y hacer la contabilidad, presentar liquidaciones trimestrales de IRPF, IVA, declaraciones con terceros, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## javsmile (23 Ago 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Hola. Ya sé que hay otros hilos abiertos sobre el tema, pero a la hora de la verdad no logro sacar conclusiones sólidas de ninguno de ellos. Ni aquí, ni buscando en Google. Cuando alguien pregunta sobre la creación de empresas offshore, siempre sale alguien con pinta de "enterao" que pone un enlace a estas compañías que se dedican a registrar empresas (de esas que aparecen al buscar "offshore companies" en Google), contando que todo son ventajas, diciendo siempre lo mismo, pero a la hora de la verdad no sabemos si es legal o no.
> 
> Os planteo mi caso. Tengo una serie de webs con publicidad, alojadas en servidores en EEUU. Ahora mismo no constituyen mi actividad principal (soy estudiante), y me generan unos beneficios inferiores al SMI, aunque no descarto que lo superen a corto-medio plazo. No me compensa darme de alta en autónomos, y sí, ya sé que hay sentencias que dicen que no es necesario, aunque a la hora de la verdad dichas sentencias no son directamente extrapolables a otros casos y únicamente sea posible estar totalmente seguros escribiendo a la Seguridad Social para que el funcionario de turno decida si nuestro caso particular se puede considerar como tal y estamos exentos de pagar los dichosos 250 euros al mes. Y hacer la contabilidad, presentar liquidaciones trimestrales de IRPF, IVA, declaraciones con terceros, etc.
> 
> ...



Al final ¿qué es lo que hiciste?


----------



## enladrillador (23 Nov 2012)

Que razon tienes cube, al final que hiciste? excelente hilo, me gustaría hacer lo que propones no quiero delinquir pero no quiero ahogarme en este mar de leyes y mucho menos colgar mis datos personales en mis webs


----------



## yazminwse (6 Dic 2012)

Hola me parece genial el tema que estan discutiendo.
Saludos


----------



## murpi (18 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues tuve que pasar por el aro y hacer eso que dices que no quieres hacer pero que yo tampoco quería hacer. Es la ley, y tengo asumido que mientras viva en España, si no quiero arriesgarme a sanciones que no puedo asumir, debo cumplirla. La solución es bien simple: no vivir en España. Algún día.
> 
> Saludos.



He llegado a tu hilo a través de uno que he abierto preguntando por las zonas más baratas para vivir en UK. 

Mi situación es exactamente la misma que la tuya ya que mi actividad es la misma. 

Aquí es imposible legalizarte (yo aún no llego al SMI) y si lo haces al final terminas pagando la mitad de lo que ganas, como en tu caso. 

Lo de este país es de locos. No tengo trabajo desde hace más de dos años, llevo más o menos lo mismo sin prestación, y cuando encuentro una manera de ganarme la vida no me dejan.


----------



## Domina (31 Mar 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Otra vez?
> Y cada vez que tengo que repetir lo mismo, sea esto o lo del domicilio fiscal sin que nadie me lo rebata con fuentes serias y contrastables y tal, me queda más claro que legalmente no se puede hacer lo que planteo.
> 
> Espero no tener que repetirlo de nuevo...



No he visto un cenutrio así en años. No puedo :ouch::ouch::ouch: seguir leyendo el hilo así que daré mi opinión por lo que he leído hasta ahora. Eres tan cuadriculado como tu avatar.

En España, tengas el negocio que tengas, siempre estás haciendo algo ilegalmente. Si no te falta un papel de hacienda, tienes una inspección de trabajo, y si no una de sanidad. Si todo eso va bien, cambia la legislación de la noche a la mañana y debes acometer inversiones que no habías previsto. Si no te ocurre eso, el ayuntamiento retrasará en lo posible el darte la licencia de actividad, para poderte tener pillado lo máximo posible. 

Si buscas dormir tranquilo, no abras una empresa. 

Y no, legalmente no se puede hacer lo que quieres. Legal es trabajar duro, pringar y pagar impuestos a la casta. Todo lo demás es ilegal.


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (31 Mar 2013)

En Dinamarca, como se logra?


----------



## manuel78 (3 Abr 2013)

*empresa en seychelles*

hola mi nombre es manuel y tengo unas preguntas.

debido a la situación en españa yo también he sido azotado por empresas y me han dejado en la ruina, el caso es que he creado un nuevo negocio con migo como autónomo pero me acarrean las deudas de la pasada empresa.

estoy viendo la posibilidad de crear una empresa en Seychelles, por el tema de impuestos y demás cosas que te ahorras.

el negocio se parte en dos una parte física (típica tienda que vende directamente al cliente) y otra parte de venta online (comercio electrónico que cobra mediante paypal,transferencia o contra reembolso). 

esta ultima parte es la que sacaría del país por los motivos antes explicado, y cuando digo sacaría me refiero a todo (creación de empresa con apertura de cuentas,anonimato de mi nombre,etc)

la pregunta es como lo puedo poner de forma que no me afecte directamente, lo mas seguro que este equivocado pero he pensado en lo siguiente (dos opciones):

1º opción:

yo compro a proveedores en españa y una parte la vendo físicamente cobrando en mano y otra parte le emito una factura a la nueva empresa. esta opción no me resulta muy bien ya que estaría resultando mas ganancias para mi como autónomo y por lo cual me jodería aun mas creo.

pero bueno ahí la dejo para que me orientéis.

2º opción:

la nueva empresa en Seychelles me factura a mi ciertos servicios (asesoría,marketing,etc.) los cuales le tengo que pagar a su cuenta en Seychelles, esto lo que haría es sacar el dinero de españa y yo dar perdidas o dar 1€ de beneficio. esta opción creo que es mas factible que la anterior.

pero necesito saber como puedo eludir todos los impuestos españoles para que no me deriven los problemas de la antigua sociedad.


----------



## Offshore (4 Abr 2013)

Para España proveedores de España y para Seychelles en otro lado? Facturar asesoría y servicios a alguien que supuestamente no tiene fondos ni actividades comerciales con ganancias puede levantar una bandera roja, pero se hace muy comunmente si a la persona no le preocupa enseñar el cash


----------



## rdo (8 Sep 2013)

Hola,

Interesantísimo este hilo al igual que otros que he estado siguiendo. En cuanto al forero *cusbe11*, felicitarte por la exposición que has hecho del tema en varios hilos, de mucho interés para mí ya que por lo que he leído tu situación se asemeja a la mía.

En mi caso particular también tengo un par de sitios, y sentirme forzado a tener que publicar mis datos personales por el simple hecho de cumplir una ley absurda pues como que no. Algo va mal en un país cuando todas estas trabas te hacen plantear el abandonar o ni siquiera intentar sacar adelante un proyecto, cuando lo que se necesita dada la situación actual es justamente lo contrario.

En mi caso, me estoy planteando un término medio. Está claro que abrir una LTD en UK y sólo pagar impuestos allí mientras se opera desde España no es posible. Pero puestos a elegir, si tuviera que probar si una idea funciona pues elegiría la opción en UK casi sin dudarlo. Costes inferiores, flexibilidad, rapidez, responsabilidad *verdaderamente* limitada, no tengo necesidad de hacerme autónomo ni nada, si tengo que cumplir con el equivalente a la LOPD pues pongo los datos de la compañía, etc. Si veo que la idea funciona, pues no tendría ningún inconveniente en irme allí y hacerme residente. Vendré de tanto en tanto a ver a la familia, y si me pilla el gusto por la vida nómada pues hasta puedo irme un tiempo a otro sitio donde el coste de vida sea menor (como Sudamérica). Y si no funciona, pues por 10 libras puedo dar de baja la empresa y fin de la historia. Pero está claro que el riesgo en lo económico es menor (así lo veo yo)

Una duda que me surgió de todo lo leído es acerca del capital inmóvil. Supongamos un caso como este, que es básicamente una empresa virtual en donde con un ordenador te las arreglas. En mi caso al menos, no tengo ningún otro capital, vamos, que no tengo ni coche, propiedades, etc. Entonces, en caso que Hacienda quiera hacerme algún lío, no sería mi capital inmóvil mayor en UK?

Y segundo, si uno realmente quisiera estar aquí más tiempo, pues cuál es el problema de hacer UK - Francia y luego tren aquí? Cómo puede Hacienda demostrar que tú tomas todas las decisiones aquí? Y de nuevo, tened en cuenta que hablo de unos foros online que no requieren gran cosa más que tareas de moderación y mantenimiento. Nada de firmar contratos, proveedores, importaciones de tangibles ni nada.

Dejando de lado la discusión legal o moral, creo que situaciones como estas requieren que exista una mayor flexibilidad para estos casos. Si tengo una empresa en UK y por algún motivo se me da por vivir un tiempo en España, debería existir algún mecanismo transparente que me permita tributar como siempre (a UK) y luego que las administraciones se arreglen. Algo como lo que ocurre con la sanidad. Vamos, que mejor dejo de soñar.


----------



## javitax (29 Dic 2013)

En uk los impuestos para las sociedades limitadas es del 20% sino ganan más de 300.000GBP si pasan de esta cantidad pasarían a un 23% envío un link del HMRC para ver la tabla impositiva HM Revenue & Customs: Corporation Tax rates


----------

